# NAACP Starts Tea Party Tracker To Monitor Right Wing Racism



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 5, 2010)

washingtonpost.com

A good thing, lest the rightwing monkeys keep denying racism within the Tea Baggers ranks. Now its going to be documented.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 5, 2010)

Already got a thread on it.... and if you think it's ok for the government to spy on it's citizens, might i suggest Russian might be more suitable for you.


----------



## Samson (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> washingtonpost.com
> 
> A good thing, lest the rightwing monkeys keep denying racism within the Tea Baggers ranks. Now its going to be documented.



That should really make a HUGE DIFFERENCE in November.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 5, 2010)

The Naacp and their commie leftist in Arms joining them can all GO TO HELL..

when they clean up the shit in their own back yards then I'm sure the Amercian people will try and give a rats ass what they have to say and do.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Already got a thread on it.... and if you think it's ok for the government to spy on it's citizens, might i suggest Russian might be more suitable for you.




Excuse me, I didn't know the NAACP was the government.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Already got a thread on it.... and if you think it's ok for the government to spy on it's citizens, might i suggest Russian might be more suitable for you.
> ...


No, just another run of the mill black racist organization.


----------



## Samson (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Already got a thread on it.... and if you think it's ok for the government to spy on it's citizens, might i suggest Russian might be more suitable for you.
> ...



Who knows? _Who cares?_

I didn't know their opinion was relevant.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



NAACP is not a black racist organization, shut your mouth falafel breath. The NAACP fights racism, you can't name one racist act by the NAACP.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 5, 2010)

Samson said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Their opinion is relevant with black voters, a key voting block.


----------



## Leweman (Sep 5, 2010)

Isn't fraudulenty calling white people racist when they arent racists, racist?


----------



## California Girl (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Yet I don't see anything about them ganging up with other organizations to watch... say.... Code Pink or the New Black Panthers.... or the SEIU.... only the right wing organizations. Charlie, that might be fine to you.... but to me..... that is absolutely unacceptable. And, the NAACP may not be connected to the Obama Administration, but what about their bedfellows in this witch hunt. 

If it was a group of right wing organizations, getting together to keep an eye on the NBP, you would be screaming blue fucking murder about racism and you know it.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 5, 2010)

Leweman said:


> Isn't fraudulenty calling white people racist when they arent racists, racist?




When has the NAACP done that? And if your logic was true white people would only further their mark as the most racist people in America.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 5, 2010)

It would behoove the NAACP to deal with the racism that pervades its own organization before it sets itself up to monitor anyone else.

Glass houses and all that, dontchaknow.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 5, 2010)

boedicca said:


> It would behoove the NAACP to deal with the racism that pervades its own organization before it sets itself up to monitor anyone else.
> 
> Glass houses and all that, dontchaknow.



There is no racism within the NAACP, you monkeys think that accusing those who criticize your stupidity of racism to cover your own racism is pathetic especially when you can't show any documented cases of racism. If there were any, Briebart would had to fabricated and distort.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't fraudulenty calling white people racist when they arent racists, racist?
> ...



I expect better from you Charlie. It is the last resort of racism to label a group of people as racist simply because of the color of their skin.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 5, 2010)

The NAACP is only for the advancement of *colored people*. That's racist!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Leweman said:
> ...



The NAACP has not labeled all whites as racist and has specifically stated that there are *SOME* racists within the Tea Bagger movement, they have never said all Tea Baggers are racist. CG, you best come correct or don't come at all, this is the Bass that you're talking to.


----------



## Samson (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Is it?

Forgive me for being astonished: 

It seemed only a week ago that no more than 3,000 blacks in the DC area, where MILLIONS of blacks live, could give a shit about the NAACP, or Black Civil Rights Leader Al Sharpton, or about commemorating MLK's "I have a dream" speech....

What makes you think they've changed their minds this week?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 5, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> The NAACP is only for the advancement of *colored people*. That's racist!




Another monkey who doesn't know about the history of the NAACP.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 5, 2010)

Who the hell made the NAACP the judge and jury of what is considered racist and what friggen right do they have to set up something like this just to TARGET THE TEA PARTY.

As I said before, THEY CAN GO TO HELL.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 5, 2010)

Samson said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Have you not forgotten about the last Presidental election where 96% of blacks voted for Obama? the power of the Black vote is so strong that even back in the days of Jim Crow the KKK resorted to using fear and lynching to discourage blacks from voting.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 5, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Who the hell made the NAACP the judge and jury of what is considered racist and what friggen right do they have to set up something like this just to TARGET THE TEA PARTY.
> 
> As I said before, THEY CAN GO TO HELL.



Monkey, shut up and quit spamming this thread with your frantic chimp outs.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 is a hateful racist asswipe.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Samson (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Um..yeah, but what about LAST WEEK?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> washingtonpost.com
> 
> A good thing, lest the rightwing monkeys keep denying racism within the Tea Baggers ranks. Now its going to be documented.



Colored people? LOL

What the fuck is a colored person anyway, Buckwheat?

Did somebody color you?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell made the NAACP the judge and jury of what is considered racist and what friggen right do they have to set up something like this just to TARGET THE TEA PARTY.
> ...



LOL, Are you working for the Rev. Al Sharpton? you talk just like he does.
That anyone would take you seriously is a friggen joke as the Naacp has BECOME.
People just don't give a shit anymore what the Naacp does, but hey let them make complete fools of themselves.


----------



## code1211 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...




No to put too fine a point on this, but the entire purpose of the NAACP is racist.  Not making a judgement on if that is good, bad or indifferent.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


How about their nominating or giving NAACP "Image Awrds" to racist fucks like Ice Cube and Jamie Foxx?

And just imagine the howling coming from the racebaiting liberal loons if whites started a "National Association for the Advancement of White People" The NAAWP........Yeah, you loons would be howling at the moon over that.

The NAACP isn't fooling anybody but the looniest of the loons.


----------



## code1211 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It would behoove the NAACP to deal with the racism that pervades its own organization before it sets itself up to monitor anyone else.
> ...




How many white people are in the leadership of the NAACP?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 5, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


LMAO!

I caught a couple o' "BASS" just last weekend. Yep, I whacked 'em in the head, slit 'em neck to asshole, ripped out their innards, and tossed their sorry asses in a fryin' pan!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 5, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


----------



## William Joyce (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful.

The more blacks hammer away at whites for being white, the sooner whites will get the message.  

Hasn't happened yet... but hope springs eternal.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 7, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



I'm aware who I'm talking to Charlie. I'm also aware that the NAACP is not labeling all whites as racist.... but you, Charlie, came perilously close to doing so. I know you're not a racist but you should also come correct..... This is the California Girl you're talking to.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 7, 2010)

code1211 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



You do realize that every time we play this stupid game, we are all losers, right? 

It is ridiculous to deride the NAACP for being racist. They exist to support a minority group. There is nothing wrong with that. I find it sad that we, as a country, haven't gotten to a stage where the work of the NAACP is done, but we are not there yet. But... we will get there.


----------



## topspin (Sep 7, 2010)

lots of klansman in this thread like roaches


----------



## Conspiracist (Sep 7, 2010)

Leweman said:


> Isn't fraudulenty calling white people racist when they arent racists, racist?





California Girl said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...





You'll vote for Obama next!


----------



## California Girl (Sep 7, 2010)

topspin said:


> lots of klansman in this thread like roaches



Prove it.


----------



## William Joyce (Sep 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I find it sad that we, as a country, haven't gotten to a stage where the work of the NAACP is done, but we are not there yet. But... we will get there.



What is the "work of the NAACP", exactly?  Blacks and their approach to work is really part of the problem, isn't it?


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 8, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> The NAACP is only for the advancement of *colored people*. That's racist!



Well white people never needed Civil Rights Acts to have equality so what does that tell you? You're fucking stupid.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



I say this grudgingly, but this is the best and most honest post you've ever made, even though its an aberration.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > code1211 said:
> ...



You're a twit if you think anyone believes that you've read all 13,000 of my posts - which is what you claim above. 

Moron.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> washingtonpost.com
> 
> A good thing, lest the rightwing monkeys keep denying racism within the Tea Baggers ranks. Now its going to be documented.



.. NAACP .. what a joke they've become..what a great tradition they've sold out on... the Democrats tell them to promote racism and they follow orders like......................ah......................mindless idiots... I assume for money..

The Democrats have poisoned the NAACP..


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




You're an ungrateful moron, I give you a compliment with constructive criticism and you attack me. You broke my heart California Girl, I thought we were making progress, I thought we were going to try to love each other again, but you hurt me instead. You lied to me, you told me that you loved me lastnight, what am I going to do now? LOL.


You know what your problem is? you can't stand it when a man, especially a strong black man puts you in your place and tells it like it is the right way, we intimidate you.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 8, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > washingtonpost.com
> ...




The NAACP doesn't promote racism unless you think advocating on the behlf of those discriminated against disproportionately is racism.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



You have my permission to make public last nights PMs of any conversation where I state I love you. Go ahead. Back it up... or you can just announce to the board that you lied. Either is fine. 

You know what your problems is? I don't give a shit what color your skin is. You're an asshole - which is nothing to do with skin color - it is based on the content of your character. Stupid little man.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 8, 2010)

This is how I picture Bass.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHFUH_frhBw]YouTube - Black White Supremist Dave Chappelle Complete[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (Sep 8, 2010)

Luissa said:


> This is how I picture Bass.
> 
> YouTube - Black White Supremist Dave Chappelle Complete



Charlie isn't a racist.... but his little shadow, Flailgo, most certainly is.

And he's a liar.

And a misogynist.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Pfffffft.... Democratic party racism is good racism...right...

The NAACP would regain respect if, (1) They weren't an arm of the Democrat Party, (2) They weren't paid off by the Democrat party, (3) They didn't do the Democratic Parties bidding, (4) They were independent of any party and were balanced in their assessments.

At this point there doing their best to promote the, every 2 years, ridiculous Democratic Party agenda of,  pull the race card for votes... that is all..


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > This is how I picture Bass.
> ...




I have a white mother, whiter than any white American and you still call me racist, that stupid, I'm sorry.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 8, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




Dipshit, you the NAACP were racists, well show me the money.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I don't care if your mom is sky blue and pink, I don't care what color your skin is, racism is about seeing color over character. That is you. Happily it is not me. 

So, where is the evidence that I said 'I love you' last night - or any other night, you lying little man?


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




I love my mother so I can't possibly be racist do you understand that? You're being annoying for the hell of it.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I don't doubt you love your mom. I expect she loves you too. So what? That doesn't give you a free pass when it comes to racism. Unlucky - you are just like the rest of us... You see racism where there is none.... you use racism as a weapon against people you disagree with politically. That is not only pathetic - it is racist. And I'm tired of it, so I'm gonna call people out for using the race card when they do it. You don't like it? Fine. Don't use the race card against people who are not racist. 

Now, again.... where is the evidence of my 'love' for you? Or.... are you gonna man up and admit you lied?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Dipshit ........ I understood, the rest makes no sense...

     The National Association for the Advancement of Colored People claims to be nonpartisan, but it uses its millions of dollars to promote the Democrat's agenda.
     Conservative critics question its claim to nonprofit status, arguing that the exemption shelters its $14 million annual budget from being taxed, and note that in the most recent presidential campaign the NAACP, which once derided big money as a corrupting influence, established two independent fund-raising organizations to conduct the kind of political warfare it once denounced.
     The NAACP National Voter Fund and Americans for Equality drew on a combined $10 million to finance get-out-the-vote efforts and issue ads that energized Democratic voters.
     "This is a group that, because of its politics, has become far removed from its constituents," says Phyllis Berry Myers, executive director of the Center for New Black Leadership, which leans Republican. "It survives through teachers unions, labor unions. . . . They allow themselves to be the sole subsidiary of the Democratic Party, and it has done a great disservice to black voters. It makes us politically impotent."

NAACP tax status questioned


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 8, 2010)

Political nonsense. Simply an attempt to affect the November elections with the race card. Don't leave home without it.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I have not said one racist thing in my life, I have done no racist acts and have no racist behaviors, I love my mother and my German side of the family whom I am spending time with while I'm over here. You disagree with me calling you racist, fine, thats your opinion, but my belief that you're a racist doesn't make me a racist sweety.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 8, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Flail is one of those who see's only 'white racism'. According to him, blacks are not capable of racism. Go figure.... and, he 'hate's' anyone who disagrees with his political view. Just take a look at his sig..... I think we can all see what kind of 'man' Flail is.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 8, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




The NAACP is nonpartisan, they don't let Democrats who are racist off the hook, I've never seen them do that. The NAACP has done far more for black people than the Republican Party, so the executive director of Center for New Black leadership can kiss my ass. Dipshit.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...




I didn't say blacks are not capable of being racist, I said because my mother is white and half of my family is white I cannot be racist against white people. I also wear the Army uniform and don't tolerate racism nor do I engage in racism. Just because I'm a Democrat and liberal and proud you label me a racist. Smart(ass).


----------



## California Girl (Sep 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



No, I call you a racist because you called me a racist for disagreeing with Obama. Your sig shows you to be a man of 'hate'. And you take cheap shots at me because I'm female - which makes you a misogynist. If you are an example of a Democrat, I thank God I am not one. 

So, where is this evidence that I have ever said 'I love you' to you? Please provide that or admit you lied. I think we all know what the outcome will be.... Or are you not man enough to admit it?


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> No, I call you a racist because you called me a racist for disagreeing with Obama. Your sig shows you to be a man of 'hate'. And you take cheap shots at me because I'm female - which makes you a misogynist. If you are an example of a Democrat, I thank God I am not one.



I called you racist because you called Obama a racist when he isn't a racist and you used the same derogatory terms to refer to him as white racist do, thats why I called you a racist. I don't take cheap shots at you because you're female, my boss and many of my NCOs that work along side and for me are female and they can tell you that I'm not a sexist. You dish out horsehit and play the damsel in distress when I dish it right back at you. My sig is what it is, it says what I feel about the political position of Republicans.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > No, I call you a racist because you called me a racist for disagreeing with Obama. Your sig shows you to be a man of 'hate'. And you take cheap shots at me because I'm female - which makes you a misogynist. If you are an example of a Democrat, I thank God I am not one.
> ...



I call him a racist because he uses racist language. I don't use racist language... even you eventually had to 'fess up to that one. 

You make sexist remarks - that makes you a misogynist. 

I have never once 'played' a 'damsel in distress' - I am an ass kickin', straight talkin' conservative.... which is what pisses you off. You hate me because of my politics. What a sad bastard you are...

And..... again.... where is this evidence of your claim that I said 'I love you'? Or.... are you finally gonna man up and admit you lied? Cuz you did. You know you did. I know you did. You're a fucking coward.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I call him a racist because he uses racist language. I don't use racist language... even you eventually had to 'fess up to that one.



Obama doesn't use racist language, you're just an illiterate dumbass who takes his words out of context. Why don't you fess up to that?



> You make sexist remarks - that makes you a misogynist.



Yeah, what fucking ever, you're such a damn drama queen who makes women look bad with you lame charges of me being misogynist. You talk more shit than anyone here and can't take it.



> I have never once 'played' a 'damsel in distress' - I am an ass kickin', straight talkin' conservative.... which is what pisses you off. You hate me because of my politics. What a sad bastard you are...



You are not kicking any ass, you get you ass kicked every time you open your filthy mouth and pop off stupid bullshit from the right.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I call him a racist because he uses racist language. I don't use racist language... even you eventually had to 'fess up to that one.
> ...



Sweetie, you lied. You lied and you're too much of a coward to admit it. That's your cross to bear, don't try making me carry it for ya. I won't. I'm not that nice. You make ridiculous statements about me, and, when challenged, you whine like a two year old. 

Stop whining, and admit you lied when you said I said that I love you.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Sweetie, you lied. You lied and you're too much of a coward to admit it.



baby, I didn't lie, I told the truth and still feel the same way I felt when I called you a racist back then. I care about you so much to still let you know the truth.



> That's your cross to bear, don't try making me carry it for ya. I won't. I'm not that nice. You make ridiculous statements about me, and, when challenged, you whine like a two year old.



Darling, acting like a Palin-esque drama queen whenever people call you on your bullshit is not challenging someone sweetheart, if I didn't care about you I wouldn't call you out on it.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 8, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sweetie, you lied. You lied and you're too much of a coward to admit it.
> ...



If you didn't lie..... provide the evidence. Prove I said it.... or you are a liar. Simple choice. You're such a pathetic little coward.... I doubt you're even in the military.... maybe your dad is.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



No longer dipping in your shit... you have a brain like a sieve...


----------



## California Girl (Sep 10, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Flailgo is, possibly, at the rdean level of stupidity.... don't disagree with him or he'll call you a racist. If you're female, he'll use gender to insult you... and, if he's really desperate, he will flat out lie about you - claim you said things you did not say - and then refuse to even recognize any challenge to his lies. 

He's pathetic. 

And, he clearly see past his hatred of Republicans to recognize the fantastic things that the Republican party did to help black Americans.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flailgo is, possibly, at the rdean level of stupidity.... don't disagree with him or he'll call you a racist. If you're female, he'll use gender to insult you... and, if he's really desperate, he will flat out lie about you - claim you said things you did not say - and then refuse to even recognize any challenge to his lies.
> 
> He's pathetic.
> 
> And, he clearly see past his hatred of Republicans to recognize the fantastic things that the Republican party did to help black Americans.



You're full of shit, but lol, anyways, I don't hate Republicans, but I hate everything they stand for and try to pass off in Congress, thats the simple fact of matter right there.


Telling you to shut the fuck up repeatedly is not sexist and I have made no anti female posts to you, you're a lying, extremely sensitive troll looking for sympathy. Cry me a fucking river.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 10, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...





Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flailgo is, possibly, at the rdean level of stupidity.... don't disagree with him or he'll call you a racist. If you're female, he'll use gender to insult you... and, if he's really desperate, he will flat out lie about you - claim you said things you did not say - and then refuse to even recognize any challenge to his lies.
> ...



Are you standing by the statement I quote above? If so, back it up. Provide evidence that I said what you claim I said, or admit that the statement is, in fact, false. Stop running away, stop whining, stop the sexist remarks and pathetic cowardly attacks and man up.


----------



## chanel (Sep 10, 2010)

O'Reilly has some guy on last night from the NAACP try and justify this.  The man claimed that in the six months since the Tea Party released its official denunciation of racism, it has continued.  He gave the example of some white guy, somewhere, who wore an "offensive t-shirt" but he couldn't describe it.  It was pathetic.

They are cutting their own noses to spite their faces.  If one person shows up with one sign, they will be denounced as a plant.  What a waste of energy.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 10, 2010)

What's to stop Democrats from placing there own shills in Tea Party Groups.. have them act the part of racists or whatever desired... record the act and put the bullshit on liberal media outlets... answer nothing...


----------



## chanel (Sep 10, 2010)

Exactly.  And anyone with a half a brain will figure out that it's a con.  And even if it's not a con, people will say that it is.  The whole thing is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 10, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...





chanel said:


> O'Reilly has some guy on last night from the NAACP try and justify this.  The man claimed that in the six months since the Tea Party released its official denunciation of racism, it has continued.  He gave the example of some white guy, somewhere, who wore an "offensive t-shirt" but he couldn't describe it.  It was pathetic.
> 
> They are cutting their own noses to spite their faces.  If one person shows up with one sign, they will be denounced as a plant.  What a waste of energy.



I saw that this morning (UK time). I thought the NAACP guy came across very badly. O'Reilly asked for examples to back up the accusation of racism and the guy couldn't answer - other than to say something about that tee-shirt.... which was so offensive, he couldn't remember what it said. Ludicrous.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Did you read the full statement and see the LOL at the end which is a dead giveaway that it was a comical joke? You're fucking clueless and ditzy, are you playing with a full deck and no I'm not talking about a deck of cards in case you should mix that up too.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 10, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> What's to stop Democrats from placing there own shills in Tea Party Groups.. have them act the part of racists or whatever desired... record the act and put the bullshit on liberal media outlets... answer nothing...



What fucking ever dipshit, everything that Republicans and Tea Bastards fuck up is never their fault, its always a conspiracy by the Democrats.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > What's to stop Democrats from placing there own shills in Tea Party Groups.. have them act the part of racists or whatever desired... record the act and put the bullshit on liberal media outlets... answer nothing...
> ...



... You pathetically missed the point ... try again..

Is that like valley guy profanity?


----------



## California Girl (Sep 10, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Well. Perhaps you should have been man enough to say it was an attempt at humor. Then I wouldn't have had to slap the shit out of you. I'm not the one who made a stupid claim - that he couldn't back up - so now claims it was a 'joke'.... So I hardly think your opinion of me is worth my consideration.... After all, you also claimed to have read every post I've written on this board and we all know that ain't true. Seems to me, you can't tell a lie from the truth. That is your misfortune. 

So, you also claim you don't 'hate Republicans'... and yet, your sig clearly states that you'd like 'all things (you don't even refer to them as people - that's how little you think of them) conservative, republican and tea bagger' should 'burn in hell'.... That sounds a lot like hate to me. You don't even know these people yet you would condemn them to hell - purely because they disagree with your politics. What a fucking moronic thing to say - particularly for a 'military' person. Those people - those conservatives, republicans and tea baggers - they are the people you serve alongside. 

This 'hatred'.... from someone who claims to 'embrace' MLKs message.... show me where he ever spoke about hating people who held different political views to him.


----------



## chanel (Sep 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I agree.  Some guy (no name) somewhere (no place) wore something offensive (can't say).  He seemed like a nice man, but not exactly working with a full deck.  

I'd like to see the NAACP work on getting black men to take care of their families.  If they started a deadbeat dad tracker, I'd put them on my Christmas list.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 10, 2010)

chanel said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I was actually pretty disappointed with the guy. He must have known O'Reilly would ask tough questions about what they were doing. He should have been prepared to provide evidence to demonstrate why they were concerned. His interview achieved the opposite. It made the NAACP, and their cohorts, seem vengeful and obsessive. 

I knew better than to expect honesty from the likes of Media Matters, but I did expect it from the NAACP. Shame on them.


----------



## editec (Sep 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Already got a thread on it.... and if you think it's ok for the government to spy on it's citizens, might i suggest Russian might be more suitable for you.


 

The NAACP is not the government.

Read a book.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 10, 2010)

The NAACP is not a problem organization stirring up racial trouble, but they said the same thing about the NAACP is the 1950s and 1960s, history has a way of repeating itself.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> washingtonpost.com
> 
> A good thing, lest the rightwing monkeys keep denying racism within the Tea Baggers ranks. Now its going to be documented.



I'm sure if they don't find any they'll just make something up.

Bass.....piss on you.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 10, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > washingtonpost.com
> ...



Just like the Republican turd balls ho make up that Obama is a Muslim? Democrats don't make up lies, thats not something we're particularly good at.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



That's how they got into power. By making up lies and telling half truths.

The problem folks seem to have with the Tea Party isn't what they stand for..because they're standing up for you too. You're just too damn prejudice to recognize that.

The press and people like Obama make a point to focus on the on the ethnicity of Tea Party members instead of the message. And closet racists hate them because the image they foster is of a bunch of Red-necks who hate a black President. It has nothing to do with that.

Obama and the NAACP are trying to squash the Tea Party's right to protest. That's all this is plain and simple. The Tea Party didn't make this about race. Obama did.


----------



## editec (Sep 10, 2010)

Tea Party people have every right to speak out.

NAACP has every right to monitor what they say.

This is America, folks.

Get over it.


----------



## Flaylo (Sep 10, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Obama and the NAACP are trying to squash the Tea Party's right to protest. That's all this is plain and simple. The Tea Party didn't make this about race. Obama did.



Obama and the NAACP are not trying to squash the Tea Bastards right to protest, they're simply taking aim at the extremists in the Tea Bastards who are racists because the Tea Bastards themselves refuse to do it.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 10, 2010)

Well now ain't that sweet..The *NAACP* has now been appointed to be the JUDGE AND JURY of folks in this country and WHO and WHAT is EXTREAM.

how bout that one folks. doesn't that just give ya the tingles.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 10, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Well now ain't that sweet..The *NAACP* has now been appointed to be the JUDGE AND JURY of folks in this country and WHO and WHAT is EXTREAM.
> 
> how bout that one folks. doesn't that just give ya the tingles.


Yeah!.....I wonder what the BLACK participants in the Tea Party's think about this shit?

LMAO!


----------



## William Joyce (Sep 11, 2010)

editec said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Already got a thread on it.... and if you think it's ok for the government to spy on it's citizens, might i suggest Russian might be more suitable for you.
> ...



Don't be too sure about that.  The Southern Poverty Law Center, for one, collaborates so tightly with the FBI, Justice Dept. and other law enforcement in their hunt for "racists", they may as well be government.  I would not be surprised if something similar is going on with NAACP.  And with Obama in the White House?  Yowza.

But your point's taken -- technically, the NAACP isn't the government.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 12, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> washingtonpost.com
> 
> A good thing, lest the rightwing monkeys keep denying racism within the Tea Baggers ranks. Now its going to be documented.



Yes, your stupid fucking asses are going to infiltrate a tea party with one of your fucking racist signs and then scream "racism" at the top of your fucking lungs. Asswipe. chimpanzee.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 12, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Already got a thread on it.... and if you think it's ok for the government to spy on it's citizens, might i suggest Russian might be more suitable for you.



Except the stupid NAACP is not the government. They are just racist asswipes.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 12, 2010)

Leweman said:


> Isn't fraudulenty calling white people racist when they arent racists, racist?



Yes, by golly I think it is.


----------



## chanel (Sep 12, 2010)

The word has lost all meaning.  It's like saying "you're dumb" to someone you don't agree with.  Juvenile and sad for those who may experience the real deal.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 12, 2010)

editec said:


> Tea Party people have every right to speak out.
> 
> NAACP has every right to monitor what they say.
> 
> ...



I would agree if, when challenged to produce some evidence of their concerns, they were able to actually provide it. Their Director, when interviewed by O'Reilly, could not name a single one, except for a vague reference to a tee-shirt... and he couldn't remember what about the tee-shirt was offensive. It's a joke. The MSM scream racism, and the NAACP fell for it. Shame on them.


----------



## Lasher (Sep 12, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Their very existence is racist.  Why isn't there an NAAWP?


----------



## Lasher (Sep 12, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It would behoove the NAACP to deal with the racism that pervades its own organization before it sets itself up to monitor anyone else.
> ...



Who are you to call someone a "monkey," Bonzo?


----------



## Lasher (Sep 12, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> The NAACP is only for the advancement of *colored people*. That's racist!



Good point!


----------



## Lasher (Sep 12, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP is only for the advancement of *colored people*. That's racist!
> ...



Another monkey calling the kettle black.


----------



## Lasher (Sep 12, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


That would seem to indicate to most people that blacks will vote for any charlatan who is on a ballot as long as he is black.  He needn't have any credentials, experience or ability, as long as his skin is black.  Isn't that racism in its most virulent form?


----------



## Lasher (Sep 12, 2010)

bass v 2.0 said:


> stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > who the hell made the naacp the judge and jury of what is considered racist and what friggen right do they have to set up something like this just to target the tea party.
> ...



Are you seeing what it feels like to call someone else a monkey?  
Monkey see, monkey do?


----------



## Lasher (Sep 12, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



LOL!  Howling monkeys!


----------



## Lasher (Sep 12, 2010)

code1211 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Actually, the NAACP was founded by three whites who were Jewish.  They were Kivie Kaplan, Joel Spingarn and his brother Arthur Spingarn.


----------



## Lasher (Sep 12, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP is only for the advancement of *colored people*. That's racist!
> ...



I didn't realize that equality is something that can be "given" or taken away by another person or persons.  Equality should be something that just IS;  if you have it, you have it, and if you don't, you don't.  How can something like equality be handed out like a commodity?  If I were living in South Africa, I would automatically know that I was "equal" to everyone else at the least, and wouldn't need the law to tell me so.


----------



## Lasher (Sep 12, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Tell her how big your dick is, monkeyboy.


----------



## Lasher (Sep 12, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



But he has a big dick.


----------



## Lasher (Sep 12, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Whose white mother do you have, and where did you abduct her?


----------



## Lasher (Sep 12, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sweetie, you lied. You lied and you're too much of a coward to admit it.
> ...



You half-breeds like to go after the white meat, don't you monkeyboy?  But notwithstanding the pic in her avatar, she is probably just another fat, ugly, white girl who wants your "big dick."


----------



## Trajan (Sep 12, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> washingtonpost.com
> 
> A good thing, lest the rightwing monkeys .



very nice..those that accord respect get respect..ever heard it?


----------



## Trajan (Sep 12, 2010)

it appears the some of the folks the naacp have hooked up with to do this 'tracking' have a documented habit of misrepresenting themselves...hell lets ont haggle they have lied to people when they have conducted interviews...very nice.


And the members of the tracking  grp.s are  funded by Democratic bankrolls  etc...so I guess any member of the naacp who isn't  democratic well, tough luck......the naacp is not supposed to be tied ideologically to any one party right? Uh huh. 

what a joke. Jealous will finish destroying this organization and its a shame.


----------



## William Joyce (Sep 12, 2010)

Lasher said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



"Whites who were Jewish"?  

Oy, vey!

Paging William Pierce!  Dr. Pierce, you're needed!


----------



## Lasher (Sep 13, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> > code1211 said:
> ...



Do you have a point?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 13, 2010)

Lasher said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Lasher said:
> ...


Yeah, I do!

You're a fucking moron.....Enjoy your stay up here, it won't be a long one.


----------



## William Joyce (Sep 13, 2010)

Lasher said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Lasher said:
> ...



http://www.vnnforum.com/video.php?do=viewdetails&videoid=683


----------



## William Joyce (Sep 13, 2010)

Dr. William Pierce on Jews:

Seeing the Forest -- Free Speech, October 1999


----------



## Lasher (Dec 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Lasher said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



Well, wear a top-hat and you might hide it.


----------



## SwordofDamocles (Dec 18, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> washingtonpost.com
> 
> A good thing, lest the rightwing monkeys keep denying racism within the Tea Baggers ranks. Now its going to be documented.



NAACP= National Association of Always Complaing People.

Now.  The NAACP wasn't started by no porch monkeys.  Do some research.  The porch monkeys have corrupted the organization and have turned racism into a cash cow for that organization.  Face it Americans, without faux racism, the NAACP are just a bunch of porch monkeys....Bwhahahahaha.


----------

